# كتاب reservoir eng.tarek ahmed لمهندسي البترول والخزانات



## كريم يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

 كتاب هام جدا فى هندسة الخزانات البترولية واسلوبه بسيط وليس مصور من الكتاب بل الصورة واضحة جدا كما سترون 
واخيرا لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم ​ 

reservoir eng .handbook tarek ahmed .pdf​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا بك وشكرا لك على الكتاب الهام ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## حسام جاسم (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## ra3y (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
الله يوفقك لكل خير .....
شكراً لك على هذا الاختيار لهذا الكتاب الروعة ....
الطبيب /المهندس : ra3y:20:


----------



## ayoobi (2 أبريل 2007)

no book is there please reconfirm the link updated


----------



## اسعد ميسان (4 يناير 2008)

اخي كريم لم استطع ايجاد الكتاب ...........اخوكم اسعد ميسان ..........اغيثوني


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

hey dear.. can u correct ur link
cuz thr is no thing


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

hey dear.. i think ur not fully member in www.4shared.com

thatz why thy ll remover whtever u uploaded after 10 or 15 days


well it ll be better if u upload it through www.zshare.net
and thanks alot


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (4 يناير 2008)

This book and much more you can find on


http://www.4shared.com/dir/4982354/2d785217/PETROLEUM_ENGINEERBOOKS.html


----------



## راشد البلوشي (4 يناير 2008)

thanks once again Mr. Ivan Al-Jeburi


----------

